

Ask HN: Multisite or plugins for a multi-lang WP setup? - pipu

The site will be small, only 4-7 pages. Three languages so 21 pages at most if you count the different versions.<p>What&#x27;s the state of the multi-lang solutions for Wordpres as of now? I found some extensive plugins for this but some seemed to recommend making the whole setup a multisite WP installation.<p>What&#x27;s the best approach, and why? Or do you know any pros or cons for this or that?<p>The URL structure will be<p>.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;
.com&#x2F;ee&#x2F;
.com&#x2F;fi&#x2F;<p>Thank you.
======
andrebalza1
I have both experience in wp multisite and in the wpmu commercial plugin.
Multisite adds >400ms latency to the whole system, which you can overcome only
by adding some solid server-level caching system. Wpmu doesn't slow down as
much, and it can give you some nice added features like translation
management. You can "translate" pretty much everything, including images and
css. The url structure you need is available out of the box. I never tested
alternative plugins.

~~~
pipu
Thank you!

